# Long Weekend specials



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

All livestock 20% off our already low prices. starts Friday.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Do u have 20% off live rock as well?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

All rock included.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi there. What are your hours of operation this long weekend? Thanks so much.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi there, Saturday 11 a.m. to 6 p.m. and Sunday 11 a.m. to 5 p.m.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you have any 6 line in stock?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Like Always... Im gone, Big sale.


----------

